# Nice meeting you Shooter and Catman



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm the guy in the red Dakota that threw down some brews with you guys last weekend. :beer:

Thanks for directing me to this site, looks cool and I plan to stay for a while.


I've got a question about a custom rack. Can you build a tackle box into it? I'm thinking about something on the sides for holding all my tackle. Maybe one side for large stuff like line, pliers, etc and another for those plastic containers for hooks, lures, etc. Maybe even put a line tensioner on top for spooling reels? Cup holders are also a must. It may be a little while before I purchase one, but it's something on my mind. 

Once again, it was great meeting you guys. 

tight lines,
Jeff


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Shooter, skunk kink is describing the rack I'd like an estimate on. A cutting board would be a nice touch too. Have to worry about weight-bad back. I can lift a bunch but lift and put in the basement between trips is a considerstion. See ya in a couple of weeks. PJ


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya mean something like this???
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Eric207.jpg
Nope can't be done 
Anything can be done, as our sticker says "You dream it, we build it"


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

that's exactly it! I would want one or two more rocket launchers and a line tensioner for it to be perfect. How much for something like that?


----------

